# Need help what preservatives to use in LS



## biarine (Oct 24, 2016)

I need a help ladies what to use as preservatives for my LS? As of this time I didn't put any but I am worried of contamination or become rancid.  Thank you.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 24, 2016)

use Germall liquid plus 0.5% but please add it at temps lower than 45 celsius


----------



## biarine (Oct 24, 2016)

Dahila said:


> use Germall liquid plus 0.5% but please add it at temps lower than 45 celsius[/Thank you Dahila


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 24, 2016)

I also use Liquid Germall Plus at .5%


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 25, 2016)

Another preservative for LS that I've heard of is Suttocide, but I too use Liquid Germall Plus at 0.5%.


----------



## lsg (Oct 25, 2016)

I use liquid Germall Plus, also.


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2016)

Where do you order it from?


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 25, 2016)

Got mine from Bulk Apothecary


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 25, 2016)

Lotioncrafter is another possibility.


----------

